# Gtr Wing



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

FIRST OFF, WHERE CAN I GET THIS WING,







I already talked to the owner he said its probably off a integra but he is not sure, please I need info because I got the skyline tails coming in the way!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

CHI I like how determined u are.....lol --I think I get what u are trying to do ....skyline tails + skyline wing right..... should look good

Well look I dont know if u have tried this or not but Erubuni.com has a great site with just about every wing u can think of. Im not sure if I am spelling it right so I wont put in the full address--Just try it out yourself.....

GOOD LUCK


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

thanks, yea before your post I e-mailed Erebuni.com or spoilers.com, lets ee what they say. THANKS anyway MP2050.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LET us know wut happens....dont 4get the pics......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, Chi...when are the tails going on?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

does the wing come with the nismo badge on it? Or did he just put it on himself? Haha adds a nice touch to it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Jarred just added it on - that's definately not a Nismo wing, especially if it came off an Integra.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol makes sense


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hey, Chi...when are the tails going on? *


THE TAILS ARE ONE AND READY TO TAKE PICS, SYNDICATE DOES SOME NICE WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh YEAH!!! U gotta POST sum pics soon CHI.. IM dieing 2C how they came out.......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *
> 
> THE TAILS ARE ONE AND READY TO TAKE PICS, SYNDICATE DOES SOME NICE WORK!!!!!!! *


Did you send him the core yet? I need that rear trim piece!

Can't wait for the pics...


Mike did make the carbon fiber Nismo insert on the GTR wing.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dunno wut MIke's got going on but Im waiting for him to get a rear middle piece for me 2.......

But y do u need it 1CLN dont u have yours painted and shaved already. Thats wut MIke is suppose to be doing for me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, I have to see them get those pics on as soon as you can
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I dunno wut MIke's got going on but Im waiting for him to get a rear middle piece for me 2.......
> 
> But y do u need it 1CLN dont u have yours painted and shaved already. Thats wut MIke is suppose to be doing for me. *


Well, mine has a slight crack in it. We are going to redo it so that it is a bit cleaner. THe one he made for CHI-B14SENTRA is my OEM rear trim piece.

I guess I'll have to wait until you send in youe stock one to get mine redone.

CHI-B14SENTRA, send Mike your stuff if you have already got the ones from Mike. If you have already sent it, cool. If not, please send it, others are waiting....


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I am going to send mines out as soon as possible maybe by thurday!!!


----------

